# First N Scale build log



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my first N Scale layout. I purchased this layout off craigslist for $20. The below picture is what it looked like when i got it.








It came with a track and switch control box which was a little big to me








So i decided to build a better one and cut out all that unused space








The next few pictures is plastering, painting the ground area and getting the river painted (the bridge is temporary)















I wanted a realistic look for the ground so i used real dirt from the yard. The weeds is floral grass from the dollar tree( it's held in place with elmers glue)















This section of the layout i want to be a forest so now i am in the process of adding lots and lots of trees.





















added more grass in the process






















I added a couple of fallen trees in there too.








This is where i am at with the layout at this current time. I have alot of trees to add to fill up the space for the forest and i read a post on here about using branches from a christmas tree to use for space filler so i tried it. 


















































I think i did it right. It's a long way from being finished but it's slowly getting there. I'll keep this updated as i move along with the layout. As always any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like a big project. Are you going to add any track to it?

Have you run a train with some cars around it yet?
Check the alignment in the pic where the curve goes into the turnout, it looks a little off. It might derail cars in a long train.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

looks good..I like the idea of cutting up the christmas tree to make trees..


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice modeling.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

xrunner said:


> Looks like a big project. Are you going to add any track to it?
> 
> Have you run a train with some cars around it yet?
> Check the alignment in the pic where the curve goes into the turnout, it looks a little off. It might derail cars in a long train.


I have run a train with 4 or 5 cars around it when testing the power but never had any issues at that turnout. To be honest I never even noticed that it was not aligned, could be a problem in the future thou. Thanks for pointing that out, I will get that fixed. I have been toying with the idea of maybe adding a turn table in that open area right across the bridge or covering that small pond and making a bigger rail yard.


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

I enjoyed all that. You have a really nice layout in the works. I really liked the dirt effect in pic #7. It has that natural washed out/poor soil look to it, A+ on that.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Catwagon said:


> I enjoyed all that. You have a really nice layout in the works. I really liked the dirt effect in pic #7. It has that natural washed out/poor soil look to it, A+ on that.


Thanks! I found that idea in a model railroading book.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

In front of me is the book that your layout is in.

(I'm pretty sure its the same with a few changes)

From Atlas
Nine N Scale Model Railroads 2nd Edition
By John H. Armstrong & Thaddeus Stepek

1980

The layout is called SCENIC & RELAXED


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

brik-el said:


> In front of me is the book that your layout is in.
> 
> (I'm pretty sure its the same with a few changes)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info. I will have to try to find that book


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like the xmas tree recycle. i have tryed a few on mine. i read somewhere that a guy did that and added some fine dark ground foam to them. it made them blend better with all the other trees. give it a shot i loved the way it turned out on mine.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

matt785115 said:


> I like the xmas tree recycle. i have tryed a few on mine. i read somewhere that a guy did that and added some fine dark ground foam to them. it made them blend better with all the other trees. give it a shot i loved the way it turned out on mine.


is this what you are talking about doing with the ground foam?


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

i wish i had a pic for you but i am working out of town and wont be home for awhile, but i took the xmas tree branches shaped them with scissors and sprayed them with some really cheap dollar store hair spray. then sprinkled them with some woodland scenic's Fine Turf. after a few minutes, i gave another light coat of hairspray to seal it all to the branches. sorry if i miss spoke earlier. but this is a link to the stuff i used. you can get it in a variety of shades.

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/woodland_scenics_n_scale_turf_.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking nice, I like the man made scenery.:thumbsup:

The crushed up grass almost looks like what Cheech & Chong smoked in the Up in Smoke movie, in 1978 (Eons ago now)

It does make a nice "weed".
Very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

matt785115 said:


> i wish i had a pic for you but i am working out of town and wont be home for awhile, but i took the xmas tree branches shaped them with scissors and sprayed them with some really cheap dollar store hair spray. then sprinkled them with some woodland scenic's Fine Turf. after a few minutes, i gave another light coat of hairspray to seal it all to the branches. sorry if i miss spoke earlier. but this is a link to the stuff i used. you can get it in a variety of shades.
> 
> http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/woodland_scenics_n_scale_turf_.html


I see what you're saying.. I will give that a try



big ed said:


> Looking nice, I like the man made scenery.:thumbsup:
> 
> The crushed up grass almost looks like what Cheech & Chong smoked in the Up in Smoke movie, in 1978 (Eons ago now)
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Ed


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice start...:thumbsup:

I'd recommend spraying those Christmas tree branches with a dark flat green paint, then tossing them around in a box full of ground foam. Let them dry, then spray them with a coat of clear flat...it takes the shine out and gives them some texture...

I did it to the cheap pine trees to the upper left in this photo...


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Nice start...:thumbsup:
> 
> I'd recommend spraying those Christmas tree branches with a dark flat green paint, then tossing them around in a box full of ground foam. Let them dry, then spray them with a coat of clear flat...it takes the shine out and gives them some texture...
> 
> I did it to the cheap pine trees to the upper left in this photo...


I will do that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

For consideration.......static grass produces some interesting and nice results. You will need a static grass applicator, which can be bought or made (Internet search will give you some ideas and how to build one)......The applicators can generate enough electricity charge, that if you are not careful you could end up with a nice kick.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Carl said:


> For consideration.......static grass produces some interesting and nice results. You will need a static grass applicator, which can be bought or made (Internet search will give you some ideas and how to build one)......The applicators can generate enough electricity charge, that if you are not careful you could end up with a nice kick.


I am going to research that. Honestly I have never heard of it but after a quick google search it looks very interesting.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Small update: After looking at the original layout plan( thanks brik-el) i decided to change and add a few things.

First i decided to remove the section of track on the top and am planning on adding mountains to this area.








I want to put in a tunnel here. 









and i used the extra track and expanded the railyard









What do you guys think?


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like it, are you going to cover the lake with the mountains? if not i think a lake at the bottom of a mountain with some fishermen or campers would look great.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

The lake that is there now will be covered but i might add another in there somewhere.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice, Good work!
Glad you found the design. Was it hard to find?

Can't wait to see what you have for us next time!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, which ever way to elect to go, progress is being made and it looks good.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

brik-el said:


> Nice, Good work!
> Glad you found the design. Was it hard to find?
> 
> Can't wait to see what you have for us next time!
> ...


nope just typed the name in google and up popped the blueprint of the layout. 



Carl said:


> Well, which ever way to elect to go, progress is being made and it looks good.


Thanks, i've been working a little on the final wiring today. I now have permanent power to 85% of the track and got the control board mounted









Going to work on the mountains this weekend and make a board for the throttle control which will be mounted right beside the turnout and selector switch control panel.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Decided to work on the railyard a little bit this weekend. Still got some more work to do but i think it's turning out nice.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking great.

I'm wondering if you are gonna add ballast to the tracks at some point?

If not, it still looks good as is.

Keep it up, good chum.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, ballast will be added.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

looking good! what product did you use for the grass by the yard?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

matt785115 said:


> looking good! what product did you use for the grass by the yard?


Not sure what the actual name of it is, but i bought it at the dollar tree. It's some kind of floral decoration(comes in a pack of six)








I took a paring knife and cut the grass cover off of it then glued it down. It looks like static grass when finished.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Not sure what the actual name of it is, but i bought it at the dollar tree. It's some kind of floral decoration(comes in a pack of six)


Remember the movie "The Blob"? With a little trimming ...


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol.. Good one


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Worked a little bit on the mountain area this weekend. Not completely finished yet, but this is how it looks at the moment.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Question about the truss bridges, what is holding the bridges up on the center pillar, it looks like just the track.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

It was connected to the track as a temporary setup( it came up a little short on that opening). It has been taken down now. Just got the new bridge in the mail, so that is my next project.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Been working on filling open areas since the last update. Still not done with this but i added a small mountain/tunnel, put in some ridges along the edge (mainly to protect the train from falling off the table), and added some small hills along the entrance to the yard.










































This is a mountain ridge i added going up the hill exiting the yard









This track below is for future expansion


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great progress. The rock structures look good.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Carl


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Been doing a little ballast along the tracks. I think i am doing it right, if not please let me know.( the ballast is darker looking than it shows in the pictures.)


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Someplace on this site I posted a picture of a rail track. I have used it to judge my ballasting against. If I recall, most if not all of the ballast is below or level with the top of the rail ties.

Sure love ballasting


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I will look for that. I am not a big fan of ballasting either.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, one suggestion. Use smaller ballast, that is much too big for your N-scale track. N-scale ballast will look almost like powder to be the correct size. That looks at least as large as I'd use for O-scale.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, one suggestion. Use smaller ballast, that is much too big for your N-scale track. N-scale ballast will look almost like powder to be the correct size. That looks at least as large as I'd use for O-scale.


The ballast i used is course ballast that i originally purchased for my HO Scale layout. If i crush it up a little and make it more fine will that look more to scale?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Worked a little on the layout this past weekend. I was starting to run out of space to park everything so i expanded the yard a little.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree the ballast is on the large side but if its ok for you then it doesnt matter to us 
N-scale ballast is tiny

I actually sifted my own ballast and what i did for my ho scale layout was use a screen and all the smaller ballast fell through the screen. I have 3 coffee cans of bigger ballast, so far, and i have 2 5 gallon buckets of ballast to sift through still.

Your layout is coming together nicely!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> Your layout is coming together nicely!


Thanks!!

As for the ballast after looking at it and Gunrunnerjohn telling me what N scale ballast should look like, i agreed and removed all the ballast. I bought some N scale ballast the other day, just havent put it down yet. I am not a ballasting fan.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not the most fun of the job, and it's very time consuming.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

You are absolutly correct.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ballasting takes time. Dont rush it, yeah you can just throw it down real fast and not care if you have ballast all over tops of the ties, but imop depending on what type of look your going for it looks neat if you just take your time. 

Alot of it has to do with what type of brush you are using, experiment with different brushes. 

Theres no reason why a person cant ballast atleast 6 feet of track in a day or a evening. This way the task doesnt kill you, just alittle at a time:thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I love it.

You're doing good things with this layout.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

brik-el said:


> I love it.
> 
> You're doing good things with this layout.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank You!. I'm thinking of adding a turntable and engine house next, just got to build a section off to the side for it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> Theres no reason why a person cant ballast atleast 6 feet of track in a day or a evening. This way the task doesnt kill you, just alittle at a time:thumbsup:


That's about right, but if you have 100's of feet, that's a big chore!  I have about 25 feet of track on my two 4 foot modules for our modular club, it took me two nights to ballast all of it.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a little update: I have been working on the scenery a little. I decided to take up the original grass i had put down and go with Woodland Scenics fine turf grass. I think it looks better than what i had.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Made a little more progress today


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great progress.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks carl


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks Great!!! Keep it up!!! 

Pat


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking good. I like the grass you put down better than what was already there.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Prospect193 said:


> Looks Great!!! Keep it up!!!
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat!



brik-el said:


> Looking good. I like the grass you put down better than what was already there.


I agree. The more I looked at the other grass, the more I didnt like it. Now I am happy with what is there. I think this has turned out to be my trial and error layout . After this I should be good to go with the Ho scale layout.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

More Pics..


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I want some feedback on this here. I worked on the railyard today and was experimenting with adding some grass on the rail ties in the back section. I am wanting to give it a older less maintained look. How does this look? does it look good or does it not look good. Should i add anything?. Any feedback is welcome (good or bad).


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it looks fine.
Now you can add old rail ties, or box car trucks, or even extra pieces of rail. Just leave them scattered about.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably recommend easing up on the grass a bit, but otherwise it's great.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

brik-el said:


> I think it looks fine.
> Now you can add old rail ties, or box car trucks, or even extra pieces of rail. Just leave them scattered about.


Thats a good idea. I have plenty of that laying around that i can add.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd probably recommend easing up on the grass a bit, but otherwise it's great.


I see what your saying, it is a little thick. I will go back and lighten it up a little. Thanks Gunrunner


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you should scatter in a little of your old "weed" here and there among your new grass.:thumbsup:
It is a bit heavy on the ties, but that would work fine on an unused siding.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> I think you should scatter in a little of your old "weed" here and there among your new grass.:thumbsup:
> It is a bit heavy on the ties, but that would work fine on an unused siding.


Good idea big ed. 

I went back and lightened the grass on the tracks, does this look a little better now. Should i lighten up the grass in between the tracks too?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like Ed's idea of some weeds coming up above the grass, untended grass doesn't look that neat.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree. I have some things in mind that I will try tomorrow, one being adding weeds.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

ok guys, I scattered a little bit of the old weed i had on the layout before like suggested. I also added a few pieces of taller grass in the mix. Before i go any further on the yard scenery how does this look?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm maybe I will take back what I said.

They look more like branches laying around now?

But you can add something to the grass, but I don't think they look like weeds, they make good branches if you put a few trees around them.

I thought it would look more like the tall weeds seen here,









You wouldn't need a lot just a few here and there scattered about.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

On the other picture...did you add the weeds to that?

That looks good.:thumbsup:

I don't know about the last picture with the things that look like branches.

This one?

Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also use little tufts of long grass glued upright to simulate weeds. I'm with Ed there, that's the weeds I was talking about.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought the same thing when i scattered it around. I didn't glue them down, so it can easily be removed. I was looking at the woodland scenics tall weeds last night. I think thats the route im going to go but wanted to try this suggestion first. It will eventually turn out right. I'm still learning but i think i'm getting a little better at the scenery


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Trust me, I suck at scenery. I know good work when I see it, and someday I hope to actually be able to do some of it.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> On the other picture...did you add the weeds to that?
> 
> That looks good.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


This pic here is how it looks now( well once i take the branches from the last pic up.) It has some weeds sticking up that i added. Maybe just add some taller weeds in the mix and some old railroad junk. How does that sound?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ranger said:


> This pic here is how it looks now( well once i take the branches from the last pic up.) It has some weeds sticking up that i added. Maybe just add some taller weeds in the mix and some old railroad junk. How does that sound?


Yes you could add a few branches of the thick stuff here and there but you would have to a some trees to justify any branches laying around.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, those are the weeds I was thinking of. That's how old sidings would look, lots of stuff growing over them.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I am going to work on it this weekend and add some taller weeds and some other things. Hopefully it will turn out like i am picturing it.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok i think its starting to take shape now. I worked a little on it this weekend and this is what i have so far. Keep in mind this is still a work in progress. Just wanted to get feedback before i go any further.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's doing the job. It actually looks like an abandoned yard!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That scenery really jumps to life! Well done!

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It seems to me that you have everything well under control. Someone called Timberline Scenery makes a product called "Forest Floor Ground Cover" (cost +/- $3.95 per package) that works really great for dead wood along the side of tracks.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I will have to look that up, thanks carl


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Experimenting with a new feature on the layout. Seen this idea of a logging area on JPIII's layout and liked it (hope you don't mind me using some features). I didn't want to copy it so i am making mine into an old abandoned logging area. As usual i wanted to get feedback before i get any further.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job cutting the tree stumps ... partially cut, then snap/break the last bit ... "TIMBER" ... just like the real deal!

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks great, I agree with TJ, the stumps are very realistic.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'm going to do a little more on it this weekend, seeing that the approaching hurricane will keep me inside all weekend.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

that looks awesome.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Zorba!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Hay, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, I'm told.

Ya can't log without makin' a few stumps. Don't forget some reforestation in that area you harvested......think of the children.

I have a bunch of old pictures of logged off areas....and have tromped around in a few clear-cuts (tho one was enough, they're leg breakers), you can't imagine the mess they leave. I too need a lot more crap on the ground.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, gonna add a few trees in there. I`m trying to find a few pieces of logging equipment to add in there now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Add a machine to pick up the logs and a logging 18 wheeler rig into the scene. Make a rutted mud road where it rides.
Or a machine to load them on some RR logs cars?

Looking good.:thumbsup:

Like the weeds too.:thumbsup:

Edit, Whoops I did not see your above thread, great minds think a like.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I was looking at these two machines here.
















and get a couple logging railcars to go with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What did you do with this?:dunno:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

:dunno: Me wonders also


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know the table was in one of his HO pictures leaning against a wall.
He might have been able to sell it, it had a lot of work in it.

I guess his eyes gave up.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

It's in storage. I decided to go back to HO cause i had more stuff for HO than N and yes my eyes were struggling to keep up with the smallness of it all. I find myself happier with my HO layout than i was with the N.


----------

